# Homepage für google optimieren



## Manoo (9. November 2004)

Hi zusammen,

habe Probleme eine Homepage für Google fit zu machen.(http://www.bursianis.de)
Sie ist bei google zu finden, aber es fehlt die Beschreibung (scheint irgendwas mit dem "Description" Content= zu tun zu haben).
Wäre nett, wenn sich einer den Quelltext anschauen würde und mir einige Tipps zukommen lassen könnte, wie man das Problem behebn kann.

Außerdem würde ich gerne wissen, wie man bei bestimmten Suchbegriffen in Google weit oben auftaucht? 
Hat das was mit der Anzahl der Links auf der eigenen Seite zu tun?

Besten Danke im Vorraus

Manoo


----------



## Thomas Lindner (9. November 2004)

Die Beschreibung sollte einen Text und NICHT eine Ansammlung von Suchbegriffen enthalten!

Zudem würde ich die als persönlichen Tipp die überflüssige Eingangsseite entfernen!


----------



## Sven Mintel (9. November 2004)

Zum Thema Suchbegriffe: sie sollten in der URL, im Titel und in Überschriften vorkommen.
Links sind dann besonders gut,wenn sie von ausserhalb kommen...dabei sollte als Linktext optimalerweise der Suchbegriff stehen....wobei Google auch nachschaut, ob der Linktext im Seitenkontext hineinpasst.

Ein gutes Beispiel ist meine Signatur: (Nudeln mit Kotze)

Als Nr.1 weist Google die Seite aus, welche dort verlinkt ist....obwohl dort nix dergleichen steht


----------



## Gumbo (9. November 2004)

Google indexiert nicht, wie wahrscheinlich von vielen vermutet, anhand der Metadaten des HTML-Dokuments, sondern anhand der tatsächlichen Inhalte. D.h. am besten verpackst du deine Stichwörter auf der Starseite in einen ansprechenden Text.

Hierzu passt übrigens folgende Anekdote:
woodshed productions: Dialog zwischen Webdesigner und Suchmaschinen-Robot


----------



## Thomas Lindner (9. November 2004)

Wer zufällig in den nächsten Tagen Bahn fährt ( nein kein Offtopic ), sollte evtl. mal gucken ein Bahnmagazin ( liegt in Zügen kostenlos aus ) zu bekommen, dort ist ein Interview mit einem Google Mitarbeiter drinne, der auch einiges zu google verrät!


----------



## kurtparis (9. November 2004)

Bei den vielen Frames in Frames gibt Google wahrscheinlich auf. Frame-Sites macht heute sowiso kaum noch jemand. Ausserdem würde ich dir raten eher CSS zur Texdecoration zu benutzen als  angaben wie font-size="2" usw. (führt zu unterschiedlichen darstellungen in manchen Browsern)


----------

